Ask HN: Technical Writing course suggestions? - gtirloni
======
dyingkneepad
For me, what helped was doing a Master's Degree. And I'm sure a PhD would have
continued to help. My advisors bikeshedded the hell out of every line I wrote
in papers that had their names :). They also made me read specific material
they had on how to write. But reading all those papers got me used to the
model.

That said, it may not be the most effective method if all you want is the
writing skill.

------
tmaly
If your ok using a book, I would highly recommend the book The Pyramid
Principle. It covers logical structure and logical thinking.

------
syndacks
Practice.

Try writing a blog about something you know very well technically, but imagine
you are explaining it to a Jr. Dev or maybe even a complete beginner.

Also, pay attention to the technical docs you like. For me, I think Digital
Ocean does a really good job.

Experiment with drawings; simple sketches/models that can illucidate systems
in a way that writing cannot.

